# Icones format .icns



## cookie (2 Avril 2005)

Bonjour,

J'ai téléchargé une série d'icônes sur un site web. Seulement, je n'arrive pas à les utiliser (généralement, je fais "pomme"+"I" et je colle l'icône dessus. Mais là, ça ne fonctionne pas.
J'ai remarqué que ces fichiers avaient pour extensions ".icns". Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me donner un coup de main ?

Merci beaucoup,

Ced


----------



## cookie (2 Avril 2005)

J'avais faits quelques recherches sur le forum avant de poster ce message. On conseil dans d'autres post d'ouvrir le .icns dans aperçu et de faire un copier collé. Le problème, c'est que ça ne garde pas la transparence du fichier.

Est-ce que quelqu'un a une autre idée ?

J'aimerais simplement changer l'apparence des icônes genre : "Documents" "musique" "vidéo", ...


----------



## sogood (13 Février 2008)

bonsoir je viens de trouver une solution pour pouvoir changer tes icones.
tu as dit que tu avais   des fichier format   icns.
il suffit que tu fasses pomme+i sur ce dernier que tu copies la petite icone en haut a gauche et tu  vas dans le dossier que tu veux changer d'apparence et RE pomme+i et tu selection l'icone en haut a gauche et tu fais coller. Voila le tour est joué


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2008)

sogood a dit:


> bonsoir je viens de trouver une solution pour pouvoir changer tes icones.
> tu as dit que tu avais   des fichier format   icns.
> il suffit que tu fasses pomme+i sur ce dernier que tu copies la petite icone en haut a gauche et tu  vas dans le dossier que tu veux changer d'apparence et RE pomme+i et tu selection l'icone en haut a gauche et tu fais coller. Voila le tour est joué



Je m'ajoute à la discussion : je n'arrive plus à changer l'icône de mon DD. Y a-t-il des formats de photos obligatoires ?
Merci
Albert


----------



## sogood (13 Février 2008)

certaines photos sont trop grosses et ne peuvent etre mise en icone.


----------



## tweek (13 Février 2008)

Une icone c'est 512, 256, 128, 32 et 16 px hein, pas 3200x1800 photo 

il faut changer l'icns en folder mac. ICNS to icon ou candybar ou liteicon fera le job..


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2008)

sogood a dit:


> certaines photos sont trop grosses et ne peuvent etre mise en icone.


merci


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2008)

tweek a dit:


> Une icone c'est 512, 256, 128, 32 et 16 px hein, pas 3200x1800 photo
> 
> il faut changer l'icns en folder mac. ICNS to icon ou candybar ou liteicon fera le job..



Pas besoin de faire ça avant !

On va dans "Customisation"&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2008)

Halbert a dit:


> Pas besoin de faire ça avant !
> 
> On va dans "Customisation"



Où ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2008)

sogood a dit:


> certaines photos sont trop grosses et ne peuvent etre mise en icone.



Par exemple une photo format pict de 12 ko ne passe pas !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Février 2008)

cookie a dit:


> J'avais faits quelques recherches sur le forum avant de poster ce message. On conseil dans d'autres post d'ouvrir le .icns dans aperçu et de faire un copier collé. Le problème, c'est que ça ne garde pas la transparence du fichier.
> 
> Est-ce que quelqu'un a une autre idée ?
> 
> J'aimerais simplement changer l'apparence des icônes genre : "Documents" "musique" "vidéo", ...



tu as essayé avec Pic 2 Icon ?


----------



## tweek (14 Février 2008)

Halbert a dit:


> Par exemple une photo format pict de 12 ko ne passe pas !



Une icone c'est 512, 256, 128, 32 et 16 px 

il faut changer l'icns en folder mac. ICNS to icon ou candybar ou liteicon fera le job..


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2008)

tweek a dit:


> Une icone c'est 512, 256, 128, 32 et 16 px
> 
> il faut changer l'icns en folder mac. ICNS to icon ou candybar ou liteicon fera le job..



ca n'explique pas pourquoi avant on n'avait pas besoin de faire tout ça ! 
Albert


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2008)

tweek a dit:


> Une icone c'est 512, 256, 128, 32 et 16 px
> 
> il faut changer l'icns en folder mac. ICNS to icon ou candybar ou liteicon fera le job..



Je viens de faire un bête copier coller qui a été accepté cette fois ! Pour l'icône de DD.
Je doute des affirmations qui précèdent.
Albert


----------



## Teteo (31 Octobre 2010)

sogood a dit:


> bonsoir je viens de trouver une solution pour pouvoir changer tes icones.
> tu as dit que tu avais   des fichier format   icns.
> il suffit que tu fasses pomme+i sur ce dernier que tu copies la petite icone en haut a gauche et tu  vas dans le dossier que tu veux changer d'apparence et RE pomme+i et tu selection l'icone en haut a gauche et tu fais coller. Voila le tour est joué



J'ai essayé de faire ça, mais aucun résultat. Quand je fais pomme+i, la fenêtre de "lire les informations" s'ouvre et je ne peux pas copier/coller l'icône affichée tout en haut à gauche! 

Si quelqu'un pourrait m'aiguiller

Merci d'avance!


----------



## wath68 (31 Octobre 2010)

Tu veux changer quelles icônes ?


----------



## Teteo (31 Octobre 2010)

J'aimerais changer des icônes comme "Finder", "Safari", "iTunes", "Dashboard", "Quicktime", etc, la suite Adobe et puis des dossiers porte-documents. 

J'ajoute que certaines icônes ne sont pas au format .icns, du coup elles s'ouvrent comme si c'étaient des dossiers! :s


----------



## wath68 (31 Octobre 2010)

Ok.
Lis ce fil, tu y trouveras des réponses, en images même :
http://forums.macg.co/customisation/sl-changer-les-icons-applications-apple-274924.html

Ou bien tu peux utiliser CandyBar, très pratique pour changer les icônes des applis.


----------



## Teteo (31 Octobre 2010)

Merci bien!  Je ne suis pas encore passé à Snow Leopard, mais ça devrait marcher!


----------

